# anyone have a guess on this tricolor locality?



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

It's looking kind of bluish (maybe its the lighting) I'd say Salvias. But Jon Werner or Sean Stewart are better people to ask.
Dave


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Tricolor Morph*

Did it say uncle....pick on someone your own size! 
Neat morph though, those running loose in the garden?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Wild looking frog...


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I agree with Dave: Salvias morph. I also agree that Sean or Jon could tell you for sure. 
Ed


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Absolutely not the Salvias morph from herpetologic.net.
We found them in Southern Ecuador and a more correct name could be Zaruma.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Marcus,
That movie was outstanding!!! Well done, I had to watch it a couple of times. Very cool, can you give us some background on it? Are you arguing that the tricolor in your film the same as the one Ben is showing? If so, I have to respectfully disagree with you. The banding is too yellow. I also am curious why you say they are NOT Slavias? In all honesty you would know more than I would, but I am just curious as to your reasons.
Best regards,
Dave


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Tricolor Morph*

I love that pic. He's like, "GET THE HELL AWAY FROM ME!"


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I seem to remember the tricolors at the Aquarium of the Americans in New Orleans looking very similar to those. Ian would know the locality info.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello Dave,

We were in Southern Ecuador one year ago to search for tricolors. We found the morph on the above picture. We also found the "slavias" morph. These two locality's were not near by. I agree with you that the ones in the movie were more yellowish instead of the blue pattern on the pic. But the animal on the pic is more like the ones we found in the movie than at the place where we found the blue ones. But I can also say that it's amazing to see how diverse the pattern/colors can be on one place (20 square meters). When you don't know this you may think it's a complete different morph. 
All the blue ones with found had no pattern as on the picture. They had more stripes and little spots. It would be something to come to your frogday and show some material (photo/video) and explain..maybe someday i may and can come for a speech or just passing by.


----------

